# Thanks, Amazon App



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Got a push notification for a block, when I tried to grab it the app crashed before I could accept the delivery. Awesome.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

This new update is especially awful. Twice while scanning it has crashed causing me to have to take them out of my car and rescan and the navigation is even worse than before.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> This new update is especially awful. Twice while scanniny it has crashed causing me to have to take them out of my car and rescan and the navigation is even worse than before.


 I've been waiting to hear how the latest update is actually running. I had all sorts of issues myself just grabbing blocks with it so never even tested it on a route, went right back to my most stable version which is 3459. Grab a block every night since and no other problems.....well except the normal app issues. If you want a copy let me know.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

With this new update, I have noticed that when you are close to the delivery address, it does not show where you are in comparison to the delivery flag like it used to. I do not like that as sometimes the house numbers are difficult to see so then I have to use Google Maps to verify which house it is.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah I noticed that too. It's pretty annoying.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Known issues....
The new iphone update doesn't show the delivery address under the turn by turn directions anymore and only pops up once you get to the destination. Unless you remember the address there is no way to get it ahead of time. 
Also, the iphone (5S) "route optimization" does not work correctly when there are 5 or more deliveries. It will drop the first delivery to the last spot, the 2nd delivery moves to #1, and #2, 3, 4, etc may or may not be in the correct order. I have told Amazon this a couple of times and shown them screenshots and never heard a thing from support. This caused me to deliver a one hour package late yesterday because it was buried at the #5 spot. Can't wait for the you had a late delivery email this week.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I find the next address before I press "start travel" once I make a delivery. I grab that box so I dont have to dig for it when I get to the location.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I do the same thing. I put the next package in the front seat so it is easy to grab.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I used to do that when I started -- I would look for the next few and group them...

However since the app goes in route-number order, I load my car in such a way that the first deliveries will be on top anyway.


----------



## ErmaDriver (Oct 1, 2016)

TBone said:


> Known issues....
> The new iphone update doesn't show the delivery address under the turn by turn directions anymore and only pops up once you get to the destination. Unless you remember the address there is no way to get it ahead of time.
> Also, the iphone (5S) "route optimization" does not work correctly when there are 5 or more deliveries. It will drop the first delivery to the last spot, the 2nd delivery moves to #1, and #2, 3, 4, etc may or may not be in the correct order. I have told Amazon this a couple of times and* shown them screenshots *and never heard a thing from support. This caused me to deliver a one hour package late yesterday because it was buried at the #5 spot. Can't wait for the you had a late delivery email this week.


On Android the app refuses to allow screenshots. It says it's due to low internal memory but that is not the case - it's disallowed by permissions. I would LOVE to be able to take screenshots as that would help prove problems within the app!


----------

